# Comparing different tubing of same size



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I bought 3' surgical tubing. OD 10mm, ID 6mm.

I noticed that the draw weight is about the same than the Thera Tube Red.

Also I did not notice a big difference in speed.

I wonder now if tubing with the same measurements perform different.

Let me put out these options; Thera tube red, Rolyan tube green, Dankung 5080, Surgical tube 5080.

Same size but different manufacturer.

Which one would you prefer?


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

I am a reborn Catapultist  and still learning all this. I'm just beginning to understand about Flatbands however for me, 'tubes' are more of a mystery especially when numbers used in the 'tubing name' such as in the Dankung lines, and also since I'm 'metric challenged', I cannot immediately grasp millimeters and have to do mental gymnastics to convert to inches. So if I wanted to make comparisons of Dankung tubes with Flippingout's, Tex's tubes, or another brand, I have to do the calcuator thing and do mm to inches conversions or visa versa.

I'm assuming If tubes are same outside diameter but have different speed specs, it is the inside wall thickness of the tubing making the difference in performance. Of course this is not taking into account if the rubber has different formulations which also impacts the tubing performance. Now I'm confusing myself! :question:

I found this pinned on forum here. It sort of helps but so many tubing choices from Dankung and making choices more puzzling for us neophytes.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

ZorroSlinger said:


> Of course this is not taking into account if the rubber has different formulations which also impacts the tubing performance. Now I'm confusing myself! :question:


Thanks for your reply.

This is what I'm getting at.

Which would be the best performer?


----------

